# adapting M12V for Amerincan Woodworker router lift.



## Mike in Arkansas (Jul 1, 2005)

American Woodworker Magazines router life article last March looked interesting and I am considering adding this to my table. However, the plans as they exist require a round router motor for mounting. I have a M12V, and am looking at alternative methods of mounting. Anyone done this with this router or have suggestions? I don't mind dedicating the M12V to the table so I can do some disassembly or the router for mounting purposes if necessary. Any suggestions appreciated. Also, your opinon of this particular router lift vs/ a commercial unit and wether or not these plans actually work well enough to bother with. Finally, with these plans neither the router or lift attach to the router plate, why bother with a plate at all? Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, the build it yourself designs will do the job, the commercially built lifts will too. I believe you will find that most people opt for the commercial lifts so they can spend their time building projects as opposed to building jigs and fixtures. You can shape the motor holding blocks to fit your router case. This may require changing some of the dimensions but it shouldn't be a problem. As long as you have your router mounted in a lift the only advantages to having a plate is the interchangable centers for bit clearance and the amount of clearance or lift you can get from the bit..


----------



## viper1 (Sep 10, 2004)

*Router lift*

Havn't seen a do it your self lift avaliable for the hatchi router. Would like to look at what ever is avalible though. I disagree with the reply too. I and my friends get as much out of building the jigs and tooling as we do the projects.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Viper, did you misunderstand my reply? I stated my belief that the reason so many people buy commercial jigs is to spend the time working on projects instead of building the jigs. I build my own jigs whenever possible, and I build them for friends too. Lots of router lifts are sold each year, so there must be a reason people buy them. The lift for the Hitachi can be built by modifying the mounting blocks for most of the do it yourself lift plans. Most plans are for a round router motor body. Replacing the round hole blocks with blocks cut out to accept the Hitachi body shouldn't be too difficult. There are lift plans on this site. Good luck with it.


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Jul 1, 2005)

Decided to forgo building the AW lift. Instead I ran across this website http://www.rt-1000.com/ Click on the button for the rt-1000PRL to see a commercial version. I built one as I imagined this one worked using wood, allen head bolt and nut to fit, couple of washers(for the bolt head to ride against) and a little epoxy. Dosn't look as good as the commercial product but works fine and each complete turn moves the router 1/16 inch, half turn 1/32 etc. May try to do one in metal someday


----------



## Routerbit (Mar 20, 2005)

Mike, I think it would be very positive time spent for you to visit www.woodshopdemos.com, if you haven't.
Go to the router section of the main menu and see what John covers
with his M12V.


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Jul 1, 2005)

I did and it was informative. Lots of good ideas for more improvements. Thanks Routerbit


----------



## roweamike (May 17, 2009)

Dear Mike,

Dear Mike Sat, 5-30 
I subscribe to American Woodworker; however, I do not know what a M12V is. Can you explain. My magazine is gone.
Thanks,

Mike (2)


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

roweamike said:


> Dear Mike,
> 
> Dear Mike Sat, 5-30
> I subscribe to American Woodworker; however, I do not know what a M12V is. Can you explain. My magazine is gone.
> ...


Hey Mike,
I'll offer up a link to the Hitachi Router:WoodCentral's BP Archives: Hitachi M12V .Don't know if you'll get a reply from Arkansas Mike since this thread is 4 yrs. old.


----------

